

Ask HN: Best headphones? - martian

Headphones are a hacker staple. What do you use? (I'm in the market for a new pair)
======
there
cheapies: sennheiser 238 -
[http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/home_en.nsf/root/privat...](http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/home_en.nsf/root/private_headphones_hifi_wired-
headphones_502763)

at the desk: sennheiser 280 (i really wish they didn't have a coiled cable) -
[http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/home_en.nsf/root/privat...](http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/home_en.nsf/root/private_headphones_dj-
headphones-hd-280-pro?Open&path=private_headphones_dj-headphones)

on the bike/plane/train: etymotic er-6i -
<http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er6i.aspx>

i recommend headroom for buying/research (<http://headphone.com/>). they
review most of their products and will tell you which ones are junk (even ones
they sell) and which aren't worth the high price tag.

~~~
prodigal_erik
I also like the Sennheiser 280. Very comfortable, great at blocking out
conversations (which electronic noise reduction doesn't), amazing sound
compared to the junk I used to wear. A lot of brittle plastic in the headband,
but even so mine are only now starting to crack after quite a few years' heavy
use (and one of my coworkers has duct-taped the hell out of his).

------
fmw
In the last three years I've bought two pairs of headphones. Sennheiser PC 350
as a headset and Sennheiser HD 650 for regular use. I wouldn't go for budget
headphones if you can avoid it. If you use them as much as I do getting a high
quality product constructed from solid materials is worth every penny. If you
compare the cost of a good pair of headphones to that of speakers on a similar
level they are a bargain anyway.

On the cheap end the Koss PortaPro is a classic. Literally, as they have been
around since 1984. If you're looking for in-ear phones Shure is getting pretty
good reviews. If you're like me and don't want to spend over $1,000 on
something really spectacular your best bet is comparing some reviews of
products like the Sennheiser HD 650, the Beyerdynamic DT 880 and similarly
priced models from AKG and Grado.

I'm no audiophile, so for me a large part of the decision was how the products
looked and if they seemed comfortable. The construction and materials mattered
to me as well. I'm clumsy and drop them on the floor a few times a day. My
headphones have survived the ill treatment I've given them for several years
now, so I must admit I'm pretty happy with them.

If you're going to buy something over $100 you should read reviews to find out
what works best for the sort of things you want to listen to. Different
headphones are better for different kinds of sound. The ones I use don't have
the best reviews for classical music, for example. Classical music sounds
pretty great on them to my untrained ear, but if that is your favorite kind of
music there are better options out there.

Obviously, your input system matters as well. A really high-end product is a
waste of money if you're going to listen to MP3's. The hardware is really
important as well, so models that cost more than a few hundred dollars are
probably going to cost you much more than that if you want to get an audio
system that does justice to them.

------
andrewf
I'm very happy with my ATH-A900's.
<http://headphones.com.au/psingle?productID=143>

Different people want different things out of headphones. What was important
to me was good isolation (I can't hear my officemates, and they can't hear my
music) and sound quality. I didn't really care about portability. I find
circumaural (Princess Leia-sized pieces that fit entirely around your ears)
most comfortable.

------
bjg
I have some Grado 225's that I've had for the past 2 years. They sound
amazing, slightly expensive, but they will last forever if you take care of
them.

<http://www.gradolabs.com/product_pages/sr225.htm>

~~~
_delirium
For a lower price range, the Grado line is also a good choice imo: the 60s
aren't quite as good as the 225s, but great for an $80 headphone.

(However, none of the Grado line is particularly good for an office setting,
unless you have a real office with a door and such, since they're open-
backed.)

~~~
prodigal_erik
How long can you wear them? I've thought about some model of Grado for home,
but I've heard they can be uncomfortable.

~~~
_delirium
They initially bothered me due to the fairly strong pressure from the
headband, but it got a bit less tight over time (you can leave the headphones
held open around a box or something to speed that up). Now I find them pretty
comfortable.

------
_delirium
For opinions from an audiophile-leaning perspective, you might look through
the head-fi recommendations thread: [http://www.head-
fi.org/forums/f4/recommendations-best-headph...](http://www.head-
fi.org/forums/f4/recommendations-best-headphones-market-new-old-13417/)

------
grinich
I really like the Beyerdynamic DT 880 PROs. Semi-open, good clear bass, and
very crisp highs.

------
d0m
[http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-audio/cat-
headphones/produc...](http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-audio/cat-
headphones/product-MDR7509HD/) <\-- having tried a lot of headphones, this one
is really the best I know.

------
jawngee
Bowers & Wilkins P5's. Absolutely beautiful. Best headphones I've ever owned.

<http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/display.aspx?infid=4571>

------
newobj
Assuming you're a normal person and don't want to spend more than $100 on
headphones, your best bet is the Grado SR60's.

------
grinich
What kind of music do you listen to?

